# convertir ntfs en fat 32



## ckiller (20 Février 2009)

bonjour,

je suis un nouvel utilisateur mac et d'après ce que j'ai compris, mac ne peut pas modifier mes disque dur externes qui sont au format NTFS.
Je voudrais donc savoir comment convertir mes disques dur externe en fat 32 sous mac OS X ou windows vista sans perde de données si possible .
sinon comment puis je rendre mon disque dur externe compatible mac mais toujours sans supprimer de fichiers.

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## Boris 41 (21 Février 2009)

Tu ne pourras faire autrement que de sauvegardes tes fichiers sur un ou plusieurs DD autre celui que tu veux passer en Fat32, pour la simple et bonne raison que lors du changement de format, ton disque (ou ta partition) devra être formaté pour être fonctionnel.


----------



## ckiller (21 Février 2009)

merci de ta réponse pourtant lorsque j'ai formater ce disque dur du fat vers ntfs , j'ai simplement rentré une ligne de commande dans windows et je me demandais si il n'existait pas la même chose pour passer vers le fat


----------



## ckiller (21 Février 2009)

ou alors auriez vous une solution pour écrire sur les disques dur au format ntfs sous mac ?


----------



## Boris 41 (21 Février 2009)

Il en existe et j'en utilise une qui a l'air de fonctionner pas mal. Fais une recherche sur le mot MacFuse ou NTFS sur le forum et tu trouveras tout un tas de posts là dessus. Il faut installer deux logiciels selon une procédure particulière, j'ai fait ça y a quelques semaines mais je ne me souviens déjà plus du nom de l'autre appli à installer...


----------



## ckiller (21 Février 2009)

merci de ta réponse en effet en cherchant sur le forum j'ai acheter un logiciel qui était recommandé, il s'agit de Paragon NTFS qui marche très bien.


----------



## Boris 41 (21 Février 2009)

Je parlais de solution gratuite, désolé pour cet oubli.


----------

